# Low Coolant, No Visible/Quantifiable Leak



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Do a little bit of research on this forum. These things are well known to lose coolant. Top it up before it gets too low and you risk sucking in air.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Do a little bit of research on this forum. These things are well known to lose coolant. Top it up before it gets too low and you risk sucking in air.


Thanks 2013LT, 

I am going to top it off again before heading home from work. I have done some reading on the forum and all fingers point to the water pump. I just have a hard time believing there are no coolant puddles or trails. Perhaps this has happened over a long period of time and i did not notice the incremental loss of coolant in the reservoir but i check it every 3-4 weeks when i look the car over. Hotter summer temps with heavy AC usage may have added to the issue...

I will try to post a picture of the "moist" area next to the pump tonight. there might not be much to see though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your "Smoking Gun" is exactly what my service tech saw before he replaced my water pump.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Your "Smoking Gun" is exactly what my service tech saw before he replaced my water pump.


I scheduled an appointment with the stealership next Wednesday. Going to have all 1,586 outstanding recalls taken care of as well as have them look at the water pump/ coolant loss issue. Hopefully i will get someone competent who has seen this issue rather than someone who tries to tell me the coolant is "evaporating" from a sealed system.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently it is normal on this car for coolant to "seep" past the water pump seal.... Not sure I believe that's normal or a design flaw but it sounds like yours is worst than most and needs replacement.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Like Ober suggested, get the WP looked at and replaced if necessary. Once that's out of the way, keep a close eye on your coolant levels.

FYI for the future, there's a bleeder screw on the top of the passenger side of the radiator. This lets air out that's trapped above the hose level. If your surge tank got low enough to let air in there could be air trapped in the rad. Also, the reason for your coolant level dropping so fast after topping it up is probably due to air pockets working their way out of the engine.

Another popular place to loose coolant is a gradual loss through the tank cap. There's a vent on the drivers side of the tank, and if you see moisture or crusty white/orange deposits there it's a sure sign of a cap to tank seal issue.

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

pbeyer2010 said:


> *The smoking gun?* There is what appears to be a very minute amount of moisture directly to the lower right of the water pump pulley (next to barcode sticker). There is not enough fluid to determine color (red for dex-cool). It just looks a little moist.


I put dye in my coolant for this exact reason. The coolant always burned off quick enough to not leave a puddle. Eventually the dye left a green residue and the dealer couldn't use any excuse they had to not replace it. For $5-8 it's something to think about.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. If i have an accountability issue after my dealership appointment i may try the dye idea. Regardless, i will keep you posted on how i make out. I got a response back from Chevy Customer Care on this forum but their inbox is full and cannot except my reply


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tried my best with photos, i will try to take another with a flashlight. When you touch just below the barcode you end up with more engine grime than moisture on your finger cant smell coolant but then again there is not much moisture present.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pbeyer2010, if your dealership won't replace the water pump at this time insist they start "triage" on the cooling system so when it drops again they can find it. The first step to doing this is to add the GM coolant dye.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Tried my best with photos, i will try to take another with a flashlight. When you touch just below the barcode you end up with more engine grime than moisture on your finger cant smell coolant but then again there is not much moisture present.


I have a picture of mine (when it was leaking) for comparison. You can see the small amount of green residue just to the bottom right of the pulley from the burned/dried dye. The coolant essentially dripped down to this spot and burned off. This appears to be in a similar spot to yours. Coolant dye will be a dead give away if yours is coolant or just condensation.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I have a picture of mine (when it was leaking) for comparison. You can see the small amount of green residue just to the bottom right of the pulley from the burned/dried dye. The coolant essentially dripped down to this spot and burned off. This appears to be in a similar spot to yours. Coolant dye will be a dead give away if yours is coolant or just condensation.


That looks like exactly the same spot. I am going to pick up the dye tomorrow so it is in the system already for my appointment next Wednesday. Thanks !


----------

